
Introduction to Computational Thinking - amilein7minutes
https://mitmath.github.io/18S191/Fall20/
======
amilein7minutes
The course teaches through computation in Julia, 4 seemingly random submodules
that are both mathematical and computational. The course information including
the instructors (who are MIT professors Alan Edelman, David Sanders, MIT
researcher James Schloss, and Youtube educator Grant Sanderson) is on the
title URL. To get a flavor, check out the first lecture (after the
introductions and installations lecture) on convolutions here:
[https://mitmath.github.io/18S191/Fall20/lecture2/](https://mitmath.github.io/18S191/Fall20/lecture2/)

The instructors are all prolific open-source contributors and the course is
definitely worth looking at, if you are interested in hands-on computations of
cool and useful mathematics. It's also open to everyone!

------
snicker7
One of the instructors, Grant Sanderson, is known as being the person behind
the famous "3blue1brown" Youtube channel.

